# Fuente switching 12 a 200 Volts cc.



## ngc1976 (Dic 3, 2019)

Hola estimados amigos del Foro, mi inquietud es si alguien tiene algún tipo de orientación para darme sobre una fuente qué necesito construir para alimentar un pequeño amplificador valvular cuyos requisitos son 200 volts c.c a una corriente máxima de 100 m.a. , y la alimentación disponible es de 12 volts, intente con flybacks  convertes  sencillos basados en un 555 excitando un mosfet pero no logré mantener la tensíon estable ante variaciones de carga, por minimas qué fueran, si algún participante del foro tiene alún tipo de data o consejo será bienvenido, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## guajiro2000 (Dic 27, 2019)

Buenas. Te recomiendo que adquieras un kit del fabricante Tube-Town. Te dejo el link.
Este montaje ya te viene completo y funciona genial.  Yo lo uso para mis montajes y va de cine.









						TT VPump - Voltage Converter
					

The TT VPUMP kit is a very effective working voltage converter which generates an output voltage of 90 V DC to 220 V DC  from a 12V DC input voltage.




					www.tube-town.net
				




Tambien te subo el esquema.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 27, 2019)

Solo 15 mA , y han solicitado 100 mA


----------



## guajiro2000 (Dic 27, 2019)

Lee el post inicial "una corriente máxima" de 100ma.


Pues que haga como yo en el anterio*R* post, que se busque la vida.
Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 27, 2019)

guajiro2000 dijo:


> Lee el post inicial "una corriente máxima" de 100ma.
> 
> 
> Pues que haga como yo en el anterio*R* post, _*que se busque la vida*_.
> Gracias.


No comprendo , piden 100mA y ofreces algo que entrega 15mA que son 6 veces menos

¿ Que significa _"que se busque la vida" _?


----------



## guajiro2000 (Dic 27, 2019)

Que todo masticado no se lo vamos a dar, no ? Como a mi me han dicho hace un rato.
Chicos que quien aporta todo lo que tiene no esta obligado a mas.

Fin del hilo.
Toma , a ver si este te sirve.










						Paso de corriente continua 12V-24V hasta 200V-450V DC-DC Módulo De Alimentación Convertidor de refuerzo de alta tensión  | eBay
					

Las mejores ofertas para Paso de corriente continua 12V-24V hasta 200V-450V DC-DC Módulo De Alimentación Convertidor de refuerzo de alta tensión están en eBay ✓ Compara precios y características de productos nuevos y usados ✓ Muchos artículos con envío gratis!



					www.ebay.es
				



Y con todo esto el interesado ni siquiera ha expresado su opinion,............ lo habeis hecho los moderadores, que el tema ni siquiera iva con vosotros.
Yo flipo.


----------



## ngc1976 (Dic 27, 2019)

Buenas tardes amigos, Sr. Guajiro, Fogonazo y dos metros, lei la publicidad del modulo y efectivamente tiene una corriente de salida muy baja, 15 ma, está muy lejos de mis pretensiones o necesidades, y tampoco sirve ese modulo para modificación, estuve viendo el tema por diferentes foros y he visto qué e sun tema poco hablado y con poco y nada de ejemplos concretos, en mi desconocimiento ´pensaba qué podia llegar a modificar una fuente de PC para llegar a esos voltajes.
A tíluto ilustrativo dejo un circuito de un C:I especifico ( qué aqui en argentina no consigo) para fuentes de esas corrientes y voltajes y de paso el circuito qué cude construir con el 555 pero no pude conseguir esas corrientes ni estabilidad, seguiré buscando, desde ya muchas gracias por su atención, saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 27, 2019)

Hola a todos , estube pensando y creo sener possible armar un conbersor DC/DC basado en una fuente de PC con su transformador andando al revés.
La idea es enpleyar lo arquiconocido TL494 como controlador PWM pilotando dos transistores MosFet conmutando lo secundario del transformador original de la fuente (12+12) .
Lo primario tiene conectado a una puente rectificadora (4 diodos rapidos y de alta tensión)  seguido de un capacitor electrolictico de alta tensión ( 400V ), despues un dibisor resistivo realimenta al CI TL494 para cerriar la malla de control de tensión y listo .
Quizaz alguien tenta armar ese engendro , jajaja.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## marcelo2112 (Dic 28, 2019)

Siempre me gusto este inversor, esta hecho con una vieja fuente de pc.




Es justamente lo que comenta el amigo Daniel.


----------



## analogico (Dic 28, 2019)

antes se usaba esto









						Vibrator (electronic) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				
















			https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/8/86/HV_Vib.jpg/800px-HV_Vib.jpg


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 28, 2019)

No hay relé actual que soporte eso  🤪


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 28, 2019)

*Analogico dijo :  "antes se usaba esto "*

Sí, era  el típico vibrador usado en los receptores valvulares para automoviles para convertir la corriente continúa sumistrada  por la batería (6Vcc, o 12 Vcc), en corriente alternada con una alta tensión suficiente para trabajar con los valores requeridos por las válvulas a utilizar.
La rectificación en la fuente era con válvulas rectificadoras de onda completa, de cátodo caliente, o de cátodo frío, esto fue así hasta finales de la década del 60, conviviendo con la rectificación a diodos semiconductores. Con la aparición de los receptores de automóviles a transistores por aquella época, los valvulares y sus vibradores pasaron a la historia.
Ver su funcionamiento:

Extraído del libro : Elementos de Radio Reparación de W.Marcus, y A.Levy, año 1955.
Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## En Clave de Retro (Ene 10, 2020)

ngc1976 dijo:


> A tíluto ilustrativo dejo un circuito de un C:I especifico ( qué aqui en argentina no consigo) para fuentes de esas corrientes y voltajes y de paso el circuito qué cude construir con el 555 pero no pude conseguir esas corrientes ni estabilidad, seguiré buscando, desde ya muchas gracias por su atención, saludos



*Primero: ¿conoces la teoría de los conversores boost*,* y conmutados en general?* Sin eso, es muy fácil cometer errores y tener malos resultados. Es un tema complejo. Copiar un esquema y pretender que funcione a la primera es muy optimista, sobre todo cuando necesitas 100 mA a 200 V, que no es poco.

*Segundo: ¿necesitas aislamiento galvánico? *Supongo que no, y no necesitas un conversor flyback; te sirve *un conversor boost*, que *es más fácil de diseñar*.

*Tercero: *¿qué* inductor *o transformador usas? ¿*Has comprobado que no se satura* a máxima carga?

*Cuarto: ¿has medido el tiempo de ciclo* de la señal de control del conmutador* sin carga y con carga*?

Todo esto es importante conocerlo. Si no has hecho estas comprobaciones básicas, es normal que no tengas un resultado satisfactorio.
Además, si utilizas realimentación, necesitas algunos conocimientos de estabilidad, que hay que trabajar sobre el circuito ya montado porque simularlo y predecirlo al 100% es muy tedioso.
Hablo por experiencia. He diseñado y construido varios conversores boost, uno de ellos basado en 555, y es totalmente estable. Pero la construcción no es «plug&play»


----------

